# School used student laptop webcams to spy on them at school and home PART 2



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Original expired thread here
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/903956-school-used-student-laptop-webcams-2.html

Worse than we first thought

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/homepage/20100416_1_000s_of_Web_cam_images__suit_says.html



> The system that Lower Merion school officials used to track lost and stolen laptops wound up secretly capturing thousands of images, including photographs of students in their homes, Web sites they visited, and excerpts of their online chats
> 
> The motion, filed in federal court late Thursday by his lawyers, says that each time the camera took Robbins' picture, it fired the image off to network servers at the School District.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update! The district should be sued into bankruptcy.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Makes me wonder if there are other schools doing this.



> It was like a window into "a little LMSD soap opera," a staffer is quoted as saying in an e-mail to Carol Cafiero, the administrator running the program.
> 
> "I know, I love it," she is quoted as having replied..


A bunch of sick human beings.

.

.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I agree. If the individuals directly participating in this are candidates for punishment, I think they should be punished to the fullest extent of the law. This is clearly an abuse of power and it turns my stomach.

Peace...


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If I were the Judge, I would order spy cams in their Houses (all rooms) for a year, make feeds public, see how they like it.

Now thats Justice.

.


----------

